# Want to get another species



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

i already have piranha thinking about getting something else as well it has to be very active and very aggresive any ideas?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

brandtii
spilo
rhom
elong

what are u looking for and what size tank ?????????????


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

i mean another species (NOT PIRANHA) i dont mind what size i will buy whatever tank size that is suitable for the fish


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

luxsey said:


> i mean another species (NOT PIRANHA) i dont mind what size i will buy whatever tank size that is suitable for the fish


 ooooops

alot of people talk about cichlids and arow's


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

i know everyone has different views but to narrow it down im looking for the most dangerous and aggressive fish in existence


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

luxsey said:


> i know everyone has different views but to narrow it down im looking for the most dangerous and aggressive fish in existence


 beani.


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

beani? could you give me more info a description or a pic


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

luxsey said:


> beani? could you give me more info a description or a pic


 Here's some pics.

beani


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

cheers for the info


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

salt or fresh water tank?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

beanis are super rare and hard to find, but are supposed to be a bad ass cichlid. The fish you want is some kind of Central American cichlid because they are a little bit different then piranhas, much more aggressive more personable. ..although they just beat things up and cant shred them like piranhas. A nice sized cichlid would have a better chance of hurting you then a piranha though. What size tank are you working with here? If you plan on using a 75 gallon these are the most common fish you could keep. Red Devil, Midas, Trimac, Jag, Green Terror, Flowerhorn. Whatever your going to get though... dont make the mistake of buying it from the pet store. Purchase a pure breed from jeff raps or if you want to buy a flowerhorn come visit us at www.flowerhornusa.com. Never buy a "flowerhorn" from a lfs.


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

any tank up to 250g (fresh water) i would never buy from a lfs except for feeders as you know they charge to much especially in the u.k any ideas other than cichlids?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

luxsey said:


> any tank up to 250g (fresh water) i would never buy from a lfs except for feeders as you know they charge to much especially in the u.k any ideas other than cichlids?


 You could try some North American fish then.

Bowfin is one. I've never had one but want one someday. They are mean as hell in the lakes and I've caught quite a few.

Smallmouth Bass I've had quite a few of these in tanks and they are pretty mean.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

if your doing a 250 then get a dovii... this is probably the most bad ass fish you can keep in an aquarium... 250 gallons and he will eliminate anything living in the tank, plus if you get sick of your piranhas you can feed them to him.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

These guys can grow up to about 2 1/2 feet.

You could also look at a tank full of tiger datanoids, which looking awesome but dont have the raw power of this fish.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

for predatory fish: Payara, SnakeHeads (red, cobra, barca, etc.), Leaf fish
for cichlids: Oscars, Red Devil, pure trimac, Jag, etc.

personally, I would go with a pair of Channa Barca in a planted tank . . . someone over at p-fish has a similar setup, and it blows me away every time I see it..

~Will.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

snakeheads are cool, but payara are nothign but trouble... no one has the means to grow these fish to maturity and they are fragile and die at 9 inches.

If he is getting a 250 then her cetaintly shouldnt waste it on smaller Central american cichlids like jags and trimacs. Get the meanest of them all. Also you may want to look into a breeding pair of haitians cichlids, or black nastys. They grow about 18 inches, and will mess and red deviles or smaller CAs up.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

snakes heads, arrows, dovi, African Tigerfish are cool too


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

electric eel


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

or a badass ray


----------



## blturner70 (Feb 5, 2003)

Any of the african lungfish, excellent fish.







Most will probably disagree with my suggestion but when you find the right one they are pure evil.







I only had to buy two to get my killer.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

beani would be great for a 100g, dovii/umbee would be great for a 240g

A beani in a 125g tank though.... that would be the most wicked, period.

I think though that if u were to get like a 450g tank, then you could get a red snakehead and a tigershovelnose catfish or red tail catfish. You can feed those things cats and small dogs.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Beani is kind of like a JD on roids, This would be a cool species to get to breed. Cross them with some Odos and Blue JDs... How big do beanis get, i though you could keep them in a 75.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> Beani is kind of like a JD on roids, This would be a cool species to get to breed. Cross them with some Odos and Blue JDs... How big do beanis get, i though you could keep them in a 75.


 yeah you could, they only get 12", but since its a specimen tank and tank size doesn't seem to be a problem he might as well get a 125


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

well he should probably get a pair then... or get a hole bunch of those comprisiceps... that would be impressive.


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

does anyone know of a good web site where i can buy cichlids?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I have wanted a beani so damn bad for so long now.









I just haven't ever been able to find where to get one. I know one thing tho, I'd either PimP out p45 or even give my left nut for one.


----------

